# Caribbean Red Foot tortoise



## CourtneyG (Dec 20, 2012)

Went down to Ross University on St.Kitts island, and they have a breeding program for these guys. They are super friendly, and if you are a student there you get to take the hatchlings home and raise them. Unfortunately I took these on a really old broken down point and shoot, so they are not the best quality.

The one eating from my hand and who followed me around the whole pen, her name is Madonna. The little funny rectangles on their shells are tags with their names on it.


----------



## Redstrike (Dec 20, 2012)

Those are beautiful redfoots!


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 20, 2012)

They are awesome! Lucky you!


----------



## Tropical Torts (Dec 20, 2012)

Those are beautiful. What type of grass are they on?


----------



## animalfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh they are GEORGOUS!


----------



## CourtneyG (Dec 20, 2012)

jrcrist4 said:


> Those are beautiful. What type of grass are they on?



No idea at all, probably the same grass that grew all over the island.


----------



## mainey34 (Dec 20, 2012)

Good looking reds


----------



## N2TORTS (Dec 21, 2012)

Cool post .... thanks for sharing the story!

JD~


----------



## luke (Dec 22, 2012)

Amazingly vibrant color on those torts heads. I hope mine looks like that when he's older.


----------



## pugsandkids (Dec 23, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------

